# Garmin/Tri-Tronics PRO 550 2014 National Amateur Sweepstakes - sign up now!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Garmin/TriTronics - Enter to Win Sweepstakes
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-trail/dog-tracking-training/pro-550/prod140325.html

*Garmin PRO 550 System

Garmin/Tri-Tronics in cooperation with RTF, proudly wish each of the 2014 US National Amateur competitors the best of luck over the coming week in Roseburg, Oregon!*
*
*
*To commemorate the event Garmin/Tri-Tronics is offering an enter to win sweepstakes for one RTF member to receive a new PRO 550 training system. Rather than just read the reviews - here's a chance to conduct review your own with your own system!*












*As a BONUS - there is a chance to win a *_*second receiver and collar*_,* allowing the system to expand to two dogs.*
*
*







*
*
*To enter a qualified entry, only one entry per person, simply follow these steps:*
*
*
*1) Reply to this post in this thread, indicating your real name (not your handle...real name) and express your interest. (Yes, your first and last name!)**
*
*2) To qualify for the bonus receiver and collar, you must enter by 12:00 Noon Central Time, Tuesday June 17 and indicate your forecasted 2014 National Amateur winner by dog number, dog name and handler name. 
**
Any entry that has an edit stamp after the posted bonus deadline will void that entry for the bonus. **

*Sample Edit Below. Bill's Bonus pick is still eligible because his edit stamp (red circle) shows he did not edit AFTER the Bonus deadline.*
*






*
*

Sample Entry Only. I'm not eligible.

*Name: Chris Atkinson - please count me in. 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock**

**3) Please post only once in this thread. Do not make multiple posts. If you want to include other comments in your post, feel free, but be sure to make it a valid entry if you want to have a chance.

**The winner will be selected by random draw of all qualified entrants after Sweepstakes close. Enter by 12:00 Noon Central Time Monday June 30, 2014. 

 If drawn winner accurately forecasted the 2014 National Amateur winner, by the Tuesday June 17 deadline, they win the bonus! (Unless their entry has an edit stamp dated after the Tuesday 6/17 noon US Central Time deadline - which would void the bonus entry )*


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice! The odds are pretty darn good for the main prize, compared to most of these things.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Count me in Chris,*


Name: Bill Davis, please count me in. 

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish

Nice contest! Thanks Chris and of course Garmin!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Bruce Hall would love it
# 92 FC/AFC Keenos Gizmo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Name: Lainee Munhollon - Count me in!
Winner: #42 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet, Dan Hurst (Only because his dog has a great call name!)

FOM


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Bruce Hall would love it
> # 92 FC/AFC Keenos Gizmo


LOL. Does that mean one shouldn't pick #40, Chance?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Count me in please
Name-Mike Peters
Winner-#19 FC Mulligan Off The Rainy "T" (Mully)


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Name: Andrea Clark
Count me in.
Winner:#42 Robbers' Stray Bullett, Handler Dan Hurst


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Count Me In
Blake Mhoon

Winner: #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador-"Tubb"- Martha Russell


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Mark Littlejohn - please count me in. 
Winner: #83 FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society


----------



## James Wick (Nov 17, 2012)

James Wick- please count me in.
Winner:#4 FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog (Bam), LF, Sarah Love


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Name: Jason Freeman. Please count me in
Winner: No. 61. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo), LF, William Petrovish


----------



## Tater 7 (Mar 20, 2014)

Name: Robert Tate - Please count me in!

Winner: #24 FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie, Jim Pickering

Cool contest!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I need it, please include me.
Name: Carol Howey
Winner - #42 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet, Dan Hurst


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

David jansma


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Name: Scott Adams
Count me in.
Winner: # 78 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber) Chris Hatch


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Chris and Garmin!

Name: Dan Wegner - Count me in!
Winner: Lots of great dogs but I have a feeling that this is Slider's year. #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Marty Dauphin....please count me in
Winner #57 AFC Brookdale Ebonstar Spice (Curry), Judy Powers 

Fantastic contest, Chris ! Would really be nice to win both. I'm picking our girl JJ's litter mate to win.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

DoubleHaul said:


> LOL. Does that mean one shouldn't pick #40, Chance?


No I would pick both but he said only one so I flip a coin


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Vicky Trainor - Please count me in
Winner - 4. FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog (Bam), Sarah Love


"Heart choice" since Bam is my Trio's daughter and in memory of Howard!


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Name: John Paske - please count me in
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

Brad knight
#49 fc afc lubys and whitewater s jewel
O/h jeff schuett


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Bruce Krug Winner #101 thank you


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Paul Webb #93 FC-AFC Big Alfonse Capone Of Mo-Kan (Al) Bob Hayden
Count me in. Yes he's a yellow dog.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

*Name: Charles Cottrell - please count me in. 
Winner: #42, FC-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet, Dan "The Man" Hurst**
*


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave Burton- count me in
Winner #43 Ragin Eye Of The Storm- John Thomas


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

Name Allan Lanigan please count me in

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer handler Bill Petrovish


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Sign me up!

*Name: Jeff Brezee

Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays 

*-a little venom in his blood ought to do it!


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Name: Marissa Everett - please count me in. 
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) - Lauren Hays


----------



## Dwestall (Aug 30, 2011)

Ohh I want to play

David Westall - count me in
64. FC TOPBRASS NO TIME TO PAWS, GM, Kaye Fuller, Paige, TX because swamp collies rule!!


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Glynn Matthews
#42 FC AFC Robber's Stray Bullet - Handler Dan Hurst


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Name: Debbie Bohnsack, count me in
Winner: #33, FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Name: Wade Thurman

Winner: #50 FC-AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway (Freeway) John Stracka


----------



## Widows Son (Jun 9, 2013)

Name- George Tjensvold count me in please 
Winner-number 33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball ( Slider)


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim Culligan
Winner: FC-AFC B BUMBLE, Fred Kampo


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Kyle Sculley, please count me in!

Winner: 67. AFC Midnight Shooter III (Shooter), handler: Pat Nicholls


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Al VanHoey, please count me in!
Winner: No. 61. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo), LF, William Petrovish


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

*Name: Brad Beaulieu - please count me in. 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock*


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Name : Marty Lee - please enter me in drawing
Winner: #33, FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes,
Name: Jeff Gruber - Please count me in
Winner - 4. FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog (Bam), Sarah Love

mom to Glacier
So torn though with dad Juice or Mel Milton with Margo.

Thank you Chris and Garmin


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Count me in !

Chris Bayles

FC AFC FRESH SQUEEZED JUICE TO WIN # 80


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Name: Doug Augspurg - Count me in!
Winner: # 13, Andi's Black Majic (Andi), Don Grenseman

Thanks Garmin


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Ryan Reppond, count me in.

#33 Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball "Slider"
Lauren Hays


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Name: John Montenieri, Please count me in
Winner #24: FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie (Willie)


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Count Me in....Gar Clark
Winner.... #101 Trumark's Hollandaise Ed Aycock


----------



## tndude85 (Mar 28, 2013)

Josh Davis- Please count me in

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Dwayne McElrath (Mar 28, 2014)

Robert McElrath - *COUNT ME IN*
Winner #34 - FC-AFC Pinehurst's All That Jazz (Jazz) - James Hurst


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Count me in. 
Brian Breuer
#9 Comet. Linda Harger


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Name: Matt Rodriguez - please count me in
Winner: #84, FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble, Bobby Lane


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Name: Brooks Gibson
Winner: #61 Upon the wings of an answered prayer(Bill Petrovich)

Thanks, Garmin


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Karen Klotthor

#84 Fc-AFC Lanes Let Get Ready to Rumble- ALI

Thanks Chris and Garmin


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Name: Dustin Pate, Count me in.
Winner: # 78 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber), Chris Hatch

Thanks Garmin.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Count me in please!

Donny Jenkins
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays

Thank you to Chris and Garmin!


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

John Cottenham is signed up with my real name...


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Name: Keith Stroyan - please count me in. 
Winner: **#30 Atta Boy Blue
*


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Troy Feeken
100 FC-AFC Indian Height's Get Away (George)


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Name: Doug Main - Count me in!
Winner: #49. FC AFC Lubys and Whitewaters Pirates Jewel, Jeff Schuett


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

Rusty Champion - Count me in. Will have a garmin/tri-tronics 550 in the near future won or purchased!

2014 NARC champion - dog #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) handled by Lauren Hays


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Name: Barb Radtke
Winner: #76 - FC AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH (Ten)

Thank you Garmin and RTF.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

My name is Tim Paschal and very interested. Picking #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador-"Tubb"- Martha Russell


----------



## Goosey (Jun 6, 2014)

Al Zukoski, please count me in
#33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bon Mallari

I would like to win it , so we can raffle it off to some young newcomer to the sport

the winner will be # 53 AFC Flyways Long Tall Sally with O/H Don Graves


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Name: Buck Mann - please count me in

Winner: #61 Ammo


----------



## Rip Shively (Sep 5, 2007)

Name:Rip Shively - please count me in...
Winner:FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout, Alex Washburn


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

Name: Robin Clark - please count me in
Winner: #8 The Sunday Swimmer (Wyatt) Jeffrey Bandel


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Count me in!
Erik Nilsson

Winner FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) #33 Lauren Hays 

Bring it Slider!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ted Shih
Winner: 
Dog: #42 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet
Handler: Dan Hurst


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Randy A. Price - Please count me in
Winner: #11 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout
Handler: Alexanda Washburn

Thanks Chris and of course thank Garmin to!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Name: Allen Dillard, Please count me in
Winner #24: FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie (Willie); Jim Pickering

Thanks to RTF and Garmin!


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Name: Nicholas Wilburn - please count me in. 
Winner: # 24. AFC BEAVER LA BAM, LM, William Tidd, Christmas, MI


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Name: Michael L. Moscowitz
Winner: #104 FC/AFC Punch Punch (Punch)
Handler: Chad O'Brien

(Chad you are running for those who sacrificed so much)
Col. Richard A. Mulhern US Army Home Arlington National Cemetery. A great Irishman.


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's do it...


Name: John Fithian - please count me in. 
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Peter Steinwald - plese count me in.
Winner #33 FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball (Slider)


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

#85 FC AFC B BUMBLE (Stinger) Fred Kampo


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

Name: Van Ames-please count me in.

Winner: #104, FC-AFC Punch Punch, Chad O'Brien


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

Mark Ottis - count me in
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## jbean74 (Apr 30, 2014)

joseph morris Winner: #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador-"Tubb"- Martha Russell


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Count me in! - Kathryn Tate

My pick: #43 FC AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm - John Thomas


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Name:Brad Stricklin.
My inerest is because me pro 500 hundred is broke.
Winner: #42. FC-AFC Robbers’ Stray Bullet (Bullet), LM, Dan Hurst 
Please count me in


----------



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

Eric Lingler - count me in 

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Count me in!! 

Kyle Crump 

Winner: #68 NAFC-FC Dottie Ray's Ivy League (Ivy) Andrew Kahn


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

My name is Dave Rebarchak, and I think the lucky winner will be

#98 FC AFC Texas Troubador-Martha Russell


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Kim Pfister's interested.
Winner: #24, FC AFC KPR's Wet Willie, owner/handler Jim Pickering.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Name: Bruce Bachert - please count me in.
Winner - #42, FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet, Dan Hurst​


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Count me in!
Brandon Sutton

#84. FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble (Ali), Bobby Lane


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Count me in
Luke T Sellars
dog 33 slider and Lauren hays


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Lesa Cozens Dauphin
#101 Trumarc's Hollandaise Ed Aycock.


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Count me in
Art Rourke
Winner will be #98 Tubb run by Martha Russell


----------



## frederjj (Dec 18, 2011)

Name: Jake Fredericks - please count me in. 
Winner: #86, FC-AFC Great Bunns of Fire, Lynne DuBose


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Count me in Chris, & Thank you.
Glenda Seivert
Winner, #6-FC AFC Landover GoldenDaze Yukon Owners Mary Jane & Chuck Schweikert


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Name: Ed Bahr - count me in
Winner: #9, FC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll (Comet), Linda Harger


----------



## mstogsdill (Dec 4, 2013)

Mike Stogsdill
Winner FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) #33 Lauren Hays

Thanks Chris


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Name: Alain Jetté

Winner: #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador (Tubb)
Handler/Owner: Martha Russel

Nice contest!
Thanks to Garmin and Chris!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the chance. 

I am in and interested.

Winner will be Dog #101 Holland Handler Dr Ed,


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Stanley Huling

I'm all in! Beting on a black dog.

13. FC-AFC Andi’s Black Magic (Andi), LF, Don Grenseman


----------



## bille (Feb 12, 2009)

Name: Bill Elliott 
Love to have it ...count me in 
Winner 81. FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter (Skeeter), LM, Robby Bickley


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

Justin bell, sign me up
#78 tealcreek patton's saber
Chris hatch


----------



## Beardog (Sep 16, 2009)

Name: Mike McGrath--please count me in!

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

lenny bader 84 fc afc lanes lets get ready to rumble bobby lane


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

Patrick Gould. I'm in
Winner #83 FC Hilltop's High Society


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Name: Breck Campbell - please count me in. 
Winner: #97, FC-AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet, Mark Medford

good luck to all!


----------



## mtncntrykid (May 31, 2011)

Ronald Cash - Put me in please.

Winner - 69. FC-AFC Nebo’s Grandma Ruby (Ruby), LF, Al Wilson


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Richard Gravely
Winner #24: FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie (Willie); Jim Pickering


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Jeff Bartlett 
Yes please the collar will replace two g2 flyaways that pooped out 
Winner # 61 fc afc cfc cafc ammo 
Bill petrovich 
Good luck too all


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Dave Mirek - count me in

Winner #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador Handled by Martha Russell


----------



## TX0630 (Jan 9, 2014)

Name: Thomas LaToof - please count me in. 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock

Thanks


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Troy Koster - Count me in; as I need an up grade
Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo) - Bill Petrovish


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in Chris, thank you Garmin!

Tom Rogers
And since I can't be there, I got to go with my sentimental favorite, Riot's daddy, #93 FC-AFC Big Alfonse Capone Of Mo-Kan (Al) Bob Hayden


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Stu Henderson - Please count me in

Rootin 'tootin 'for the Swampy to win - Winner: #3 FC Topbrass No Time To Paws (Flash) - Kaye Fuller


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Jane Dunn

Winner-#19 FC Mulligan Off The Rainy "T" (Mully)


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Please count me in. Thank you!

Name: Kerry Lavin

Winner: #24 FC AFC KPR's Wet Willie Jim Pickering


----------



## skyy (Mar 25, 2014)

Name: Art Vandelay 


Count me in.


Winner:#42 Robbers' Stray Bullett, Handler Dan Hurst / owner Marion Stroud-Swingle


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Name: Tom DeFusco- please count me in. 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock

Thanks


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Chuck Wheeler, please count me in
Winner, No 88 FC Aksarben's Black Skyy (Skyy), Alice Woodyard


----------



## churncreek retrievers (Apr 27, 2011)

Ed Myers - count me in.

#33. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball, Lauren Hays


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I would like to be entered. 
Dave Farrar
#78 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber) handled by Chris Hatch


----------



## scuphunter (Aug 15, 2011)

...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Soo many I want to pick. Ali, Gracie, Holland, & Tubb come to mind. I'm going out on a limb here & going with a very talented dog I watched back when he was finishing basics. I figure if he wins, I'll be the only one picking him, so I win. If one of the other 4 wins, I probably still won't. 

Jacob Hawkes

I'm in with #38 FC-AFC Gunstock's Topshelf Snap Decision "Snapper" handled by Mr. Charlie Hays.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm interested. Tom Wall

Winner: #1 Blackwater Chesbay Tanner, Tim Carrion.

Tom


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Ken Erikson

#9 Comet & Linda Harger


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Bridget Bodine -please count me in
*Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock*


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Mary Beth Corsini
#52 FC AFC Payton - Sammie Thompson


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

*
*Name: Rick Curtis Please count me in

Winner: #33, FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Dave Kress and count me in
I got one pick so I choose all of them - they earned the right to be there and they are all winners!
Good luck and thank you Garmin for your continued support of our sport
Dk


----------



## Spry (Dec 29, 2013)

Please add me too.
Lee Whittaker
#101
Thanks


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Please count me in, Chris

Name: Tim Fenstermacher

Winner: #1 Blackwater Chesbay Tanner, Tim Carrion


Thank You Garmin


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Name: Laurie McCain Please count me in.
Winner: FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise-Ed Aycock


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

Robin Orr

#43 FC AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm - John Thomas


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Bob Walton , I'm in
Winner #33 Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball - Laren Hays
Have to go with "Slider" , my Slider pup was born last weekend.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

John Kelder is rooting for Holland ,though congrats to all the great animals and those funny 2 leggers who stand beside them


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Name: George Billings - Yes! Please count me in!
Winner: #3 FC Topbrass No Time To Paws SH (Flash) Owner: Kaye Fuller 
​


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

Name Clayton Evans Please count me in
#9 Yakity's Shake Rattle "N" Roll Linda Harger

Just love those Chesapeake's


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Last time I bought a puppy his daddy won the next AM, and guess what my "lucky number" is, so...

Dennis Long wants in and picks
# 24 KPR's Wet Willie.Jim Pickering


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Bryan Manning Count me in!


#24 "Willie". Jim Pickering


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

David Didier, count me in!

Winner, FC-AFC Stella's Got Her Groove, oh that right, she's not running so let's say her brother, #80 FC-AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice, owner/handler Mark Medford.


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in.... Lee (BC) Davis #42 AFC Robbers Stray Bullet Dan Hurst


----------



## LabLover45 (Feb 17, 2011)

#61 Ammo
Ralph Gregory


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Name: Chris Pennington - please count me in
Winner: #90 Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball, Slider : Lauren Hayes


----------



## dogguy438 (Nov 24, 2009)

Guy Kikalos Please count me in #84 FC AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble Ali Bobby Lane


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

*Name: Jim Rodey - please count me in. 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock
*


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Jiorle 
#42 Robbers Stray Bullet. Dan Hurst


----------



## Nate Demander (Sep 18, 2008)

Name: Nate Demander, count me in as well!

Winner - #9 DC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll - Linda Harger.

I'd be thrilled to see any one of #s 1, 9, or 15 take it! Good luck to all of them!


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Name: Gary Mausolf - count me in...thanks!
Winner: 101. FC-AFC Trumarc’s Hollandaise (Holland), LM, Ed Aycock


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Name: David Munhollon - count me in
Winner: #78 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber), Chris Hatch


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

Name John Condon, please count me in
# 98 FC AFC TExas Troubador. Handler, Martha Russel


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Name Corey Burke
Winner 80. FC-AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice (Juice), LM, Mark Medford


----------



## russell.jason2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Please count me in!

Name: Jason Russell

Winner: #11, FC AFC Coolwater's Knockout, Alex Washburn.

Thank you for a very nice contest!


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

Please count me in!!!
Name - Brian Welch
Winner - #42 Robbers Stray Bullet


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Jamee Strange- PLEASE count me in 
Winner: Dog #27 FC-AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse, Owner/Handler Charles Hines (they have been on a ROLE lately)

This is awesome! Thanks guys!

I'd be cool with #98 or #33 as well. Good luck to all participants!


----------



## Timd (Aug 3, 2012)

Tim Dawson Please count me in
Winner: #24 FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie, Jim Pickering


----------



## Crockett (May 23, 2013)

Sean Insley- Please Count me in
Winner #41. FC-AFC-CNFC-CAFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO,


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

Name: Trent Goree, please count me in
Winner: Robber's Stray Bullet #42 and Dan Hurst


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Name: Sharon Potter - please count me in!
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

Name: Larry M Stinson-Please count me in. 
Winner #42 FC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet (Bullet) Dan Hurst


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

Name... Jenny Mitchell Please count me in
Winner: #84 FC AFC Lanes Lets get ready to rumble (Ali) Bobby Lane


----------



## Rob Hall (Jan 13, 2005)

Robert Hall. Please count me in
27 FC/AFC Windy City Mighty Mouse(Mickey) Charles Hines


----------



## Copperhead04 (Sep 16, 2011)

Brian Gusman. Count me in please.

Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in. 

Winner # 33 slider handled by Lauren Hayes.

Thanks,
Kevin Polley


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in. 
Andrew Ehrsam.
My pick: #42 Robber's Stray Bullet - Dan Hurst


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Chasidy Lavender- Please count me in 
Winner: #61 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

David Lambert - please count me in and thanks for the opportunity.

6. FC-AFC B BUMBLE, LM, Fred Kampo, Oshkosh, WI


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

Name: Jim Boomer - count me in
Winner: #11 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knock Out Punch, Alexandra Washburn


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes-Bubba Joiner count me in. 
Winner 100 FC-AFC Indian Height's Get Away (George) Carl Ruffalo


----------



## rcatron (Nov 13, 2013)

Robert Catron
Please count me in.

Long time reader who's new to the game so have mainly just been soaking it all in and thus have no clue on who to pick!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Name: Jeff Telander - please count me in. *


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ed Aycock here:
It takes great marks and a little luck (or no bad luck) to win a National. While I would like to pick 101 we don't want to jinx ourselves so I am going with my friend and training partner and her terrific bitch Gracie who I have known since she was in basics with Cherylon Loveland.

83 FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society
Owners Sylvia McClure, Laurie Junewick, Judy Aycock
Handler Sylvia McClure


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Andy Hundt. Count me in


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Count me in Russell Huffman

#9 FC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll (Comet)	Linda Harger

Gotta stick with the chessie's


----------



## kawest (May 20, 2009)

Keith West yes
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Travis Schneider. Thanks for the opportunity, count me in please.

My pick for the winner is:

Dog #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer 
Handler: Bill Petrovish


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the chance at winning a great prize!

#33 FC/AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball - Owner/Handler, Lauren Hays

Paula Johnson


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Name: Mike Downey - Count me in!
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball


----------



## Colt (Mar 12, 2014)

Name: Bruce Whitley. Count me in.

Winner: #33, FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Owner/Handler, Lauren Hays

Thanks


----------



## Larry Thompson2 (May 29, 2014)

Please count me in on this. I am wanting one of these. Larry Thompson.

My pick for the winner is FC AFC Texas Troubadour.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity to win, Brett Grantham.

61. Upon the wings of an answered prayer ( ammo) william petrovish


----------



## furface (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Tom Irwin. Please count me in
Winner: No. 61. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo), LF, William Petrovish


----------



## Josh Wolan (Nov 14, 2012)

Name: Josh Wolan count me in
WINNER: 33. Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) Handler: Lauren Hays


----------



## jluther (Jul 18, 2005)

Julie Luther - count me in
64. FC TOPBRASS NO TIME TO PAWS, GM, Kaye Fuller, Paige, TX -- go Flash!


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Cortney Bally - count me in

Winner # 49 FC AFC Lubys and Whitewaters Pirates Jewel	Jeff Schuett


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Kristine Tosadori - Thanks for this great opportunity!

Winner: #98. FC-AFC Texas Troubador (Tubb), LM, Martha Russell


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Pam Kanthor
85. FC-AFC B Bumble (Stinger), LM, Fred Kampo 

thanks


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Name: Danielle Pellicci - PleaseCount me in!

Thanks Chris and Garmin, best luck to all dogs and handlers ... but ... I’d love to see my friends Jim and Judy come home with the Blue

Winner: #57 AFC Brookdale Ebonstar Spice (Curry), Judy Powers


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Brandon Edmondson would love to have a new Garmin!
Winner, dog #102 Mercy Mercy Me handled by John Stracka


----------



## wckrishet (Mar 26, 2013)

Please count me in Bill Krisher. Number 34 will win.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Please enter me to win-many thanks!

Marlana Smith
I'll go with Al, because he's my boy's brother from another mother 

Winner-#93 FC-AFC Big Alfonse Capone Of Mo-Kan (Al) Bob Hayden


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Deb Wehner count me in..... 
and the winner is Dog #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer
Handler: Bill Petrovish 

Go Ammo Go!!


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Count me in

Andrea Meisse

Winner: 43 FC AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm (Cane). Handler John Thomas


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in Chris. Mary Lynn Metras 
Winner #27 *Windy City's Mighty Mouse*!
*Handler* Charles Hines


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Picked Mickey`` bc he is my Mickey`s DAD! Good luck Charles and Mickey! Thanks Garmin!!!


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Ed Wojciechowski I'm in
#24 FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Count me in

Joanne Mackey

#57 AFC Brookdale Ebonstar Spice, granddaughter of my FC AFC Ryan.

Good luck Judy!


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

This is not a bet is it? 
'cause I'm not a gambler.

I'll go with "Ammo" - Dog #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer
Handler: Bill Petrovish


----------



## Skip Barre (Oct 11, 2005)

Skip Barre Nice contest.

Count me in with FC, AFC TEXAS TROUBADOR, Martha Russel H.

Thks. Skip


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Robert Elias

#66 FC-AFC Suncrest Quinoa (Keno) Handler Arnie Erwin


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Benjamin Taylor checking in for a nice collar.

#84 FC-AFC Lane's Lets Get Ready To Rumble. Bobby Lane.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Miriam Wade
FC AFC Texas Troubador
Martha Russell

M


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Name: Eric Shields

#50 FC-AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway (Freeway) John Stracka for the win.

Good luck to all!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Deb Mengel, count me in!

Winner: AFC Tucquan's Ode to Sweetness JH, PAYTON.......Sammie Thompson


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Name: Ty Frederick Please count me in!!

Winner is # 84 FC AFC Lane's Let's Get Ready To Rumble!! Bobby Lane


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Kyle Broussard
#10 - Hoot


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Name: Joel Druley Count me In!

Winner: 7. FC-AFC Bob And Ed's Excellent Adventure (Chef)----Ed Krueger


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Garmin/Tri-Tronics and Chris. Count me in please!!
#42 FC AFC Robber's Stray Bullet - Handler Dan Hurst
In case you don't look at the bottom : Robert Goodman


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in Paul Gum 
Lucky number 7 Chef Ed Kueger


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Please count me in: Mike Forrester from North Bend, Oregon
#68 NAFC-FC Dottie Ray's Ivy League (Ivy)	Gotta go with Mr. Kahn and the home course :0


----------



## bcoleman73 (Feb 8, 2013)

Count me in!
Name: Beth Coleman
Winner - #42 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet, Dan Hurst


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My name is Otey Brabston. I like the chances of #83 FC Hilltop's High Society


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

count me in..... Mark Berger
Dog #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer
Handler: Bill Petrovish 

And thank you


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

frederjj said:


> Name: Jake Fredericks - please count me in.
> Winner: #86, FC-AFC Great Bunns of Fire, Lynne DuBose


Oh yay Jerry Lee!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Oh yah Jerry Lee!


 That being said.......so many wonderful dogs.......but as for me.... #49 Jewel....of course!

Lydia


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Chris and Garmin!

Name: Brian Milner - Count me in!
Winner: Lots of great dogs but I have a feeling that this is Slider's year. #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom Davi

Dog #18 AFC Rockliffs Justdoit (Nike) Handled by Paul Foster


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

YES! Stan Bullock

FC-AFC Lubys And Whitewaters Pirate's Jewel (Jewel)


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Andy Symons
FC-AFC Citori's No Holds Barred (Free), LF


----------



## mufb (Dec 8, 2009)

Kelly Hequembourg -- count me in

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish

Thanks RTF and Garmin


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Name: Jim Coggins

Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

peter betteridge
71	FC-AFC Watermark's BB Standing Ovation (Bravo), LM	Robert Hanssen


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Ralph Ardis, please add my name to the pot - good luck to all , but especially #76 "Ten" Barb Radtke hopefully a nat am winner!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Name: Pattie Duddy please count me in
Winner: FC AFC Texas Troubador Martha Russell

Go Martha routing for you back home!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

name : Ken Bora, please count me in.

winner : #15. Fireweed’s Poison Ivy (Ivy), Brett Crow


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Shawn white 
1st place #98 AFC/ FC Texas troubadour Tubbs 
Martha Russell


----------



## Chris V (Apr 7, 2010)

Christopher Verdon _ Please count me in.
Winner: #18 FC-AFC BAYOU TECHE EYE ON THE BALL, LM, Lauren Hays


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Name: John Wayne, count me in. 

Winner: #72 AFC Merry Christmas VII (Missy)
Handler/Owner: Steve Graafstra

Thanks Garmin/Tri-Tronics


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Kevin Walker would appreciate it.
33. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), LM, Lauren Hays 

Go Slider!!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Tyler Pugh
because I need a good e-collar. Lol


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

FC-AFC Lubys And Whitewaters Pirate's Jewel (Jewel), LFJeff Schuett & Lydia FekulaJeff Schuett

Shawn Graddy


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Adam Gonzalez - please count me in
Winner: #84 FC AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble (Ali)


----------



## Brad 3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Brad Carstensen- Please Count Me In!!!
Winner #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador- Martha Russell


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Name: Danielle Morey -count me in!
#42 FC AFC Robber's Stray Bullet (Bullet) Dan Hurst
Great first series.


----------



## Tindall (Oct 19, 2005)

Name: Aaron Tindall. Please count me in.
Winner: No. 61. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo), LF, William Petrovish


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Bill McKnight. #4 BAM Sarah Love (with Howard watching over both dog and handler)


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Ricky Favor- count me in
Winner: #86 Great Bunns of Fire ( Jerry Lee) - Lynne Dubose


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt Werner please count me in 
#47 Valtors hayseed kid (kid) Breck Howard


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Lynn Moore
shamelessly picking my own dog, Free, #55
FC AFC Citori's No Holds Barred
handled by Michael


----------



## Choupique (Feb 23, 2014)

Count me in. 
Cade LeDoux


Winner: #61 Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer handler Bill Petrovish


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Name: Bob May...count me in as I'm very much interested in a new, up to date ecollar!!!

Winner: FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR (Skeeter) handled by Robby Brinkley

This dog can do it all and is due to win the big one!!! 

Thanks Garmin!


----------



## Larry Housman (Jun 4, 2012)

Name: Larry Housman 
Winner: #101, FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock good luck Ed!

Thanks


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Name: Mike Baker,please count me in..

Winner: Fc-Afc Trumarc's Hollandiase.... Ed Aycock..


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Name: Chuck Herb
Pick: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball 
Handler Lauren Hayes


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Mark Land. Dog # 11 Coolwater's Knockout Handler Alexandra Washburn


----------



## mmoe (May 9, 2011)

Mike Moses Winner dog #11 Fc/Afc coolwaters knockout "PUNCH" Alex Washburn owner and Handler
Thanks Garmin


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Name: Mike Ott count me in Thank You for the chance.

Winner: #FC-AFC Tucquan's Ode To Sweetness JH (Patyton),,LM

Handler/Owner: Samantha Thompson


Had the honor of training a day last year with her and Randy B. in eastern Pa what a great group of people and dogs.


----------



## Derrik Boland (Sep 13, 2012)

Derrik Boland
Winning Dog: #11 Fc/Afc coolwaters knockout "PUNCH" Alex Washburn owner and Handler


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

Tom and Bonnie Ritchotte 
want to see #70 Don Johnny Bovers and Hoke Win


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

*Go Slider*

Thanks Chris and Garmin

Scott Smith
#33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball
Lauren Hays


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Brian Smithey - count me in.
Winner - #11 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout (Punch). Alexandra Washburn


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Sign me up.
Linda Torgerson
Winner: No. 44. FC AFC The Bear XVII. Louie Churack
Go Yogi and Louie


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Put me in...Mark Veum

Winner: #11 FC/ AFC Coolwater's Knockout "Punch"
O/H Alexandra Washburn


----------



## jfowler (Feb 7, 2010)

Count me in. Jeanne Fowler 
#85 FC-AFC B Bumble (Stinger) Fred Kampo


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Count me in for the drawing.. Len Gums


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm in ... Jack Stevens

And the winner is ......... FC-AFC Candlewood Goldendaze Louie (Louie), Handler Chuck Schweikert!


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll play ... 

Name: Elaine Mitchell

Winner: FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton’s Saber (Saber), Chris Hatch


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Count me in for the drawing. My pick for winner #9. FC-AFC Yakity’s Shake Rattle ‘N’ Roll (Comet), CF, Linda Harger


----------



## Charles Swanson (Feb 4, 2014)

Charles Swanson - Sign me up, please!

Winner - #1, Blackwater Chesbay Tanner by Tim Carrion. 

Thanks!


----------



## kodyb (Jun 30, 2008)

Please count me in, and thank you. Kody Bull
Winner, #33 FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball "Slider"- Lauren Hayes


----------



## Patti S (Jun 5, 2014)

Name: Patti Simmons
Count me in. 
Winner:#42 Robbers' Stray Bullet, Handler Dan Hurst


----------



## Tom Stasierowski (Feb 12, 2010)

Name: Tom Stasierowski, please count me in.
Winner: Winner: No. 61. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo), LF, William Petrovish


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm in
Name: Paul Frey
Winner: #62 because that was the number I wore when I played football.


----------



## wolf_dancer34 (May 6, 2007)

Name: Catherine Burch..I would love to win a new collar.

Winner: #24, FC AFC KPR's Wet Willie, owner/handler Jim Pickering.


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Name: Drew Allain... Count me in!!

Winner: #42 FC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet (Bullet) Handler: Dan Hurst


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Name: Scott Vermeer...Please count me in
Winner: No. 61, FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings of An Answered Prayer (Ammo). Handler: Bill Petrovish


----------



## Al Bianchi (Jan 25, 2013)

Winner NAFC: #78 FC-AFC Teal Creek Patton's Saber handled and owned by Chris Hatch Predicted by Al Bianchi Go Chris & Saber!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Name: Raymond Little sign me up Chris
Winner: #76 Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten Barb Radtke


----------



## Twin River (Mar 6, 2007)

Name: Thad Simmons.............COUNT ME IN!!!!!!!
Winner: #11 FC AFC Coolwater's Knockout/Alexandra Washburn

Great contest.........Thanks RTF and Garmin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Steve Shaver................. sure why not could always use a new collar and would like to see what the new product is like.

Winner #103 Rett Sage Elmingo's Little Man


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

Karen Goff - Count me in!
Winner - #3 FC Topbrass No Time To Paws SH (Flash) Handler - Kaye Fuller


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Brad Slaybaugh. Count me in 
Winner # 61 upon the wings of an answered prayer ,William petrovish


----------



## jwbIII (Jan 24, 2013)

Name: Tripp Berry, please count me in.

Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), Lauren Hays

Thanks Chris


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Name: Steve Elliott Put me in coach!!
Winner:
FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise (Holland), LMEd Aycock



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in, thanks.
Lee Nelson
#84 Lane's Let's Get Ready To Rumble/Bobby Lane


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick Toti-I need this unit!
Winner #56 FC-AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall


----------



## UTMallard (Sep 27, 2012)

Name: James Reid, please count me in.

Winner: #98 FC-AFC Texas Troubador (Tubb), Martha Russell


----------



## Back40 (Feb 20, 2013)

Count Me In.....
Ken Damron
FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout (Punch) - Alexandra Washburn

Thanks Chris and Garmin


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Count Me In....
Clint Isennock
Winner, #33 FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball "Slider"- Lauren Hayes

Thanks Chris and Garmin


----------



## skoog (Oct 17, 2003)

Bob Lindgren count me in.

#84 Lane's Let's Get Ready To Rumble/Bobby Lane


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

Kirk Major

101
 
FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise (Holland)
M
Labrador Retriever
Ed Aycock
Ed Aycock
TX

Good luck Ed!


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

Chris Thiry
Count me in!

Prediction: #19 FC Mulligan Off The Rainy "T" (Mully)
Owner: Randy Spangler

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Please count me in! -winner #25 Fargo's Texas Lexus (Lexie) Wayne Stupka

Tim McLaughlin


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Please Count me in: Don Semple

#31 Ruff Rivers Oasis on the Plains (Colby) - Northrup Larson


----------



## spease (Jan 4, 2014)

Sharon Pease - please count me in.
Winner - #83, FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society, Sylvia McClure

Thanks.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Name: Greg Nagel, please count me in
Winner: #33 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider)
Handler/Owner: Lauren Hayes


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Lee McNair, please count me in.

Winner, #18 Rockclif's Justdoit, (Nike) Paul Foster, O/H


----------



## Paradox (Nov 9, 2006)

Name: Wayne Jensen - count me in!
Winner: #101, FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandiase, Ed Aycock


----------



## cjaz (Jan 28, 2009)

Name: Chris Joswick - please count me in as well
Winner: #78 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber, chris hatch


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Name: Chris Dudek
I like: #91 FC-AFC Go Margo , Mel Milton to win !


----------



## Dan Davis (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm interested in the new collar
Dan Davis
Blackwater Chesbay Tanner (Tanner), CM, Tim Carrion


----------



## kevinj (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin Jackson - please count me in
#62 FC-AFC Seaside's Kingfish (King)- Mark Medford


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Please count me in!

Name: Gary Johnston
Winner #32 Kickapoo’s Black Gold - Michael Enmon


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Please count me in,
Name - Rodger Williams
Winner #11 Coolwater's Knockout - Alex Washburn O/H


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jerod Newman pleas enter me in the contest

80 fresh squeezed juice. Mark Medford.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

*Count me in*

#52 "Payton" Sammie Thompson


----------



## M Hassman (May 31, 2013)

My name is Mark Hassman
Please count me in!
Winner #98 FC-AFC Texas Troubadour because I am getting a "Tubb" puppy in September!


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Denise Jepson-Would LOVE a new collar, thanks for the chance!
Winner: #61, FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer, William Petrovish


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Please count me in,
Name - David Cruz
Winner #84 FC AFC Lanes Let's Get Ready to Rumble (Ali) Bobby Lane


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in please!

Andy Carlson
Winner #98 FC AFC Texas Troubador - Martha Russell


----------



## HunterZ (Sep 26, 2012)

Name: Marty Zamudio - please count me in


Winner: #50 FC-AFC Candlewoods Life is a Highway, John Stracka


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Benjamin Giese - I can't wait to win!
Winner will be #11 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout, "Punch", Alexandra Washburn


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

Linda Browne
Count me in please
#83 Hilltops High Society - Gracie - Sylvia McClure


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Count me in. Bob Louie
#61 Ammo


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Count Me in 
John Caire
Winner 29 FC-AFC Hockley Creeks's Big Hitter


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I'm in; Dennis Danculovich
#7 FC AFC BOB AND EDS EXCELLENT ADVENTURE "CHEF" OWNER/HANDLER ED KRUEGER. Had to pick a yellow dog like mine. Oh ya my dogs call name is "CRUGER". Coincidence??


----------



## AField (Mar 28, 2014)

Aaron Field
Count me in too.


----------



## Bootz (Jun 17, 2014)

Suzan Caire - Count me in!!

#83 FC AFC Hilltop's High Society - Sylvia McClure


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Lauraine Grevlos. Good luck to all competitors at the Nat. AM
I have used Garmin /Tri-Tronics products for 11 years.


----------



## Rick D (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: Rick DiVaccaro, please count me in. 

Winner: #76 FC-AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH 
Handler/Owner: Barb Radtke


----------



## Williamhh (Mar 19, 2013)

Name: Hunter Hamrick
Winner: #61 FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo)
Handler/Owner: Bill Petrovish


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

Name: David Witt - please count me in. 
Winner: #76, FC-AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH (Ten), LM, Barb Radtke


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

Matt Steffes
I'll pick #11 as well -- FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout (Punch) run by Alexandra Washburn


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll play.....Randy Buettner

#61, Ammo, Bill Petrovish


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Marc Healey says Put me in
I'll pick Dan Hurst & Bullet #42


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

john mccallie

dog 101 holland, handler ed aycock


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Chuck McCall

Dog 11 Coolwater's Knockout....Alex Washburn


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Entries for the PRO 550 system remain open through the June 30 deadline. 

Entries for for the bonus are now closed as the deadline is past. Note also that future edits made to any post will void the bonus, should the drawn user have the winner selected. 

Good of luck to all! Chris


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Name: Rai Trippe - Please count me in!

Winner: #24 FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie, Jim Pickering

Hope it's not too late to enter. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

wdsk said:


> Name: Rai Trippe - Please count me in!
> 
> Winner: #24 FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie, Jim Pickering
> 
> Hope it's not too late to enter. Thanks.


_*It is NOT too late to enter*_ - 

*The winner will be selected by random draw of all qualified entrants after Sweepstakes close. Enter by 12:00 Noon Central Time Monday June 30, 2014. 

*It is past the deadline to pick a winner of the National Am - meaning only those who entered prior to noon Central Time today are eligible to win the complete 2 dog system. (System plus bonus receiver/collar)


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Jeannie Greenlee
Winner: #3 FC Topbrass No Time To Paws (Flash) - Kaye Fuller


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Name: Dave Morman-Please count me in!
Winner: #83 FC/AFC Hilltops High Society (Gracie) and my good friend Sylvia


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ Stewart
68. NAFC-FC Dottie Ray’s Ivy League (Ivy),


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in: Florence Sloane
#78 Teal Creek Patton's Saber (Saber)


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

Dusty Bagley --- Please count me in. . I have a TriTronics Flyway Special XLS that I like but I would love to try this new model. Thanks


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Please count me in, Elmo Altazan
#42 robber's stray bullet, Dan Hurst


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

If not too late, please put me in. Travis Skeen. 

Dog pick, Holland and Dr Ed


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Name Neil Downey Please count me in Winner Dog no. 27 FC AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse Owner Handler CHARLIE HINES Good Luck Mickey from myself and all of the pup owners!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please note, the contest is still open and will remain open until the June 30 posted deadline in Post #1 of this thread. 

Feel free to pick your winner, but at this point, the pick would just be for fun. The deadline to pick a winner to have an additional chance at the bonus collar/receiver was Noon Central time yesterday June 17.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Not in time for the bonus, but count me in on the sweepstakes.

Phillip Seay


----------



## Texas96 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tim Neal- please count me in
Winner: #98 FC AFC Texas Troubadour; Martha Russell


----------



## duckduck (Nov 11, 2013)

You can count me in! Jordan Johnson.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Jason Black
FC-AFC Ragin' Eye of the Storm


----------



## Toxey (May 17, 2006)

Please count me in!!!

Jeff Knott


----------



## Steelymeister (Mar 3, 2005)

Count Me In!!!!!!!

Bill Skeels

Thanks Garmin & RTF


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Keith Spader-please count me in. 

Thanks RTF and Garmin!


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Steve Lithgow

Sign me up for the 550 

Thanks Chris !


----------



## Josephkee (Jan 4, 2014)

Joseph kee 

please count me in 

thanks rtf and Chris and Garmin!!!


----------



## Lightnrod (Mar 8, 2013)

Count me in. Rodney Campbell


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am surprised that we only have 336 posts here, yet 603 members have opened it!

Like Jimmy Mueller told me when Molly delivered a banded redhead on Keuka Lake after an over the horizon swim and back....

_*"Ya gots ta shoot ta get the jewelry."

*_(If you don't enter, you won't win.)

Chris


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry Chris ... 150 of those lookers were probably me! I liked seeing who everyone picked for their winner (and being nosey and seeing what some of their real names were. )  I've slowed down a little since the bonus portion of the contest is closed, it should level off some now! 



Chris Atkinson said:


> I am surprised that we only have 336 posts here, yet 603 members have opened it!
> 
> Like Jimmy Mueller told me when Molly delivered a banded redhead on Keuka Lake after an over the horizon swim and back....
> 
> ...


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Name: Julie Oghigian- this would be great as I try to get back into the field after having our daughter!

ETA- thanks for the opportunity to enter, Chris!


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Count me in!

Name: Pam Ford

(contest seen too late for the bonus)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Me, too...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The drawing will not be held until after the Sweepstakes closes. The close is on June 30.

It is not too late to sign up for the drawing - simply follow the rules mentioned in post #1.

Please also note that only one post is permitted per user in this thread. 

Good luck to all.

Chris


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Name: Michael Boles Count me in!!!

Congrats to all at the NA and to Tubb and Martha on thier Win !!!!!!!


----------



## onastring (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in. Name: Grant Rada


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Please include me: Rick Coats


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

COUNT ME IN ON THE COLLAR
jIMMY aUSMUS


----------



## sanddude (Feb 13, 2014)

*Name: Scott Davison - please count me in.*


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Count me in too!
Jonathon Lord


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in.
Thanks,
Kenny Broussard


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A NEW COLLAR FOR MY TWO DOGS.

Linda K Lamparski

Congrats to Tubb on a great win!!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Count me in too please!
Laura Lillebo. Participated, was great fun


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm interested! Vicki Christianson


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Count me in and a big thankyou for the chance


----------



## kpick52 (Dec 3, 2007)

Count me in. Kathy Pickering


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

I am interested in participated. Eric Whitacre
Thanks for the opportunity Chris and Garmin!


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

Interested thank you to Garmin and RTF
Janell Richardson


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Count me in please! Rett Sage


----------



## goldy (Sep 26, 2007)

Name: Mark Goldman - please count me in.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Count me in!
Scott Repass


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Count me in, please. Cheryl A Knapp, Orlando, FL


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a few hours left to enter for the drawing!


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Please count me in, Tom Heidl, Oshkosh, Wi.54902


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Steven Nordahl canby OR. 97013


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late, but I'm in for the Garmin 550. From all reports it should be good as its predecessors I'm still using.
Good luck to everyone.

Greg Lee
Timberpond Retrievers


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Please ship to Scott Nelson.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

You bet I'm in ....

Toni Bamford


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The contest is closed. 

The drawing is done.

And the winner is.........


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The winner of the new Garmin PRO 550 system is post #323, Windwalker's Swan Song - Neil Downey.

Congratulations to Neil! 

Neil, please watch your Private Message inbox for details to receive your new Garmin PRO 550 system.

Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Dang it! That would have made a real nice wedding present!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll get married if it will make you feel better, Neil


----------

